# Domane cockpit setup, how did you do it?



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

First post and I’m getting down to business. I just purchased a 13 4.5 Domane that was on closeout at my LBS. The bike is replacing a carbon with aluminum lugs full on race bike. Super steep HA, short WB, short HT, the works. I have not been back to the LBS to get my bike fitted yet. I wanted to play around with the cockpit first while comparing it to my old bike.</SPAN>

So off the bat I noticed that the Domane has a super relaxed cockpit from the factory. No surprise there since it’s touted and advertised for that. The surprise for me was how it actually felt after throwing my leg over the thing. I’m not quite ready for such a lax ride. Good thing I did my homework before buying the thing. I looked at the geo numbers and with my handy calculator I figured I could set my cockpit up the same as my trusty old bike. So that is what I did. I went from 3 spacers down to one and a 7 degree stem down to -7 degrees (flipped). This put my seat/bar drop to 2”. Where before I think the bars higher than the seat.</SPAN>

I plan on getting the bike fitted on Saturday then head out for my first ride on Sunday. That ride should be very telling for me and my cockpit setup. Even though my drop is set the same as my old bike I think I’ll like it on the new bike more due to the fact that it’s running a compact bar. The bar is the same width but it’s an inch shorter and the drop bar drops an inch less. I expect to see more time on the pods and drops. The compact bar might even allow me to run no spacers or a longer stem if I feel I need more stretch. BTW I’m 5’9 with a normal build riding the 56cm.</SPAN>

So, how has everyone else setup their Domane? Is anybody wishing they had an H1/H2 style option like on the Modone because they removed all the spacers?</SPAN>


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

H3Tex said:


> ..Is anybody wishing they had an H1/H2 style option like on the Modone because they removed all the spacers?


I think that you have to use at least one spacer on the head tube with a bike that uses net molded bearings.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=and...ews-The-Amgen-Tour-of-California.html;550;404

Headset top cap is all you need


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a -17degree stem all the way down on the top cap cover (a 5mm cover) and still the bars are higher than on my H2 Madone with a -7 sitting on a 5mm cover. Not that big of a deal, but they are definitely taller in the front. I also have an H1 Madone with a 15mm cover and two 10mm spacers so I'm not one of those "slam the stem cuz it looks Pro" folks.


----------

